# Xero News Is Dropping an Exclusive Tomorrow (8/22/2022) About AEW Dynamite



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561132837436379138*I'm thinking it's about their TV deal. He said the news comes straight from a Warner executive, and it's NOT MJF related.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561134334928625664*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561135612920561665

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561134766455488512*


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Believe it when I see it. Guy can’t even spell tomorrow… 😏


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Come on, that's a WWE shill account and has been long before their sudden 'exclusives' recently. This is the guy who said half of AEW's roster want to go back to WWE, right?

Scroll down his timeline and his history speaks for itself. A complete stan account, 100% pro-WWE, 100% anti-AEW. He tweets a lot like that Jobbernation guy too, so it may be the same person.

I 99% guarantee you this 'news' will be WBD being 'disappointed' by AEW.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

I mean will it really be surprising if it's something negative regarding the tv deal? The ratings have been underwhelming for months now, last Wednesday's packed show still couldn't get them to 1mil or a good demo.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Come on, that's a WWE shill account and has been long before their sudden 'exclusives' recently. This is the guy who said half of AEW's roster want to go back to WWE, right?
> 
> Scroll down his timeline and his history speaks for itself. A complete stan account, 100% pro-WWE, 100% anti-AEW. He tweets a lot like that Jobbernation guy too, so it may be the same person.
> 
> I 99% guarantee you this 'news' will be WBD being 'disappointed' by AEW.


*And Fightful, up until recently, were heavy AEW shills that would almost never say anything bad about them. I can still acknowledge that their news is 95% accurate. Regardless of how you feel about Xero, he's dropped ACCURATE exclusives that Fightful has not in the last couple of weeks. Receipts and timestamps are all over his Twitter page.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Announcing that you will be making an announcement is like having a meeting to coordinate having a meeting.

"How can I get two ad clicks out of these marks?"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *And Fightful, up until recently, were heavy AEW shills that would almost never say anything bad about them. I can still acknowledge that their news is 95% accurate. Regardless of how you feel about Xero, he's dropped ACCURATE exclusives that fightful has not in the last couple of weeks.*


He's just an opportunist attention-seeker, who looks up news from elsewhere and makes educated guesses. Also, the guy is in the UK so unlikely to have any legit sources. I've seen his tweets pop up on my timeline for ages and he tweets like a brain-addled child.

He _never_ posts anything positive about AEW and is a total pro-WWE guy. As someone who follows football/soccer news, I'm familiar with these type of accounts. These are the indykaila's of the wrestling world.

This is not the behavior of a rational and respectable source. And the Miro stuff has already been proven absolute bullshit by the man himself.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555238399224778752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555290587682725890

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556676495686369289

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560357358668234757

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556041102150492165


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I would take this more seriously if the guy didn’t spell like a retard.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@3venflow how are they educated guesses based on news that wasn't reported by anyone except him? No one was talking about Toxic Attraction replacing Nikkita and Zoey before him.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@3venflow how are they educated guesses based on news that wasn't reported by anyone except him? No one was talking about Toxic Attraction replacing Nikkita and Zoey before him.*


Because Miro tweeted the following.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555993122982821895
And liked the following.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555995202476806144
But later confirmed he's very happy in AEW.

And Andrade liked some negative tweets (he likes everything).

So guys like this think they can put 2+2 together, add a bit of their own spin, and be 'legit' sources. Like I said, I follow a much bigger scene and accounts like this are so transparent and easy to spot. I used to work in social media and can sniff out a fraud in seconds. The literacy (or lack thereof) is a giveaway to start. He tweets like Dave from down the local pub. But also, no one would give a guy who tweets such toxic shit, a guy from the UK too, all this news all of a sudden. Also, where's the good AEW news to go with the bad news? And where's the bad WWE news to go with the good news? It's just so blatant, I can't add anything else.

Has Erick Rowan re-debuted yet? The below is another example. Redbeard/Rowan made some cryptic posts that some assumed to be a WWE return... which this guy turned into an 'exclusive'. He turned up on Rampage days later for a one-shot.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557087739715133448


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

My sources are telling me that things are bad in AEW, but also they are good at times, except when they are not.



The Legit Lioness said:


> *@3venflow how are they educated guesses based on news that wasn't reported by anyone except him? No one was talking about Toxic Attraction replacing Nikkita and Zoey before him.*


Let's think about some logic here. Not one other reporter has gotten any info from Warner in regard to AEW. Why would a random Twitter dude suddenly have inside connection to WBD.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I just dropped a xero news exclusive in the toilet

oops… make that 2 exclusives

…

yes… i’m on the toilet as i’m typing this


….

yes…. I call it ‘reporting’ 

edit> also… Legit… did you start this fake news account without me? I claim copyright dawg!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeah, I bet this anti-AEW, illiterate, 6000 follower virgin has got loads of sources high up within Warner... Fucking hell.

No surprise on who's started this thread, either.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> Let's think about some logic here. Not one other reporter has gotten any info from Warner in regard to AEW. Why would a random Twitter dude suddenly have inside connection to WBD.


Because the guy despises AEW/any competition to WWE so has decided to use his account to conjure imaginary sources that give him black-and-white news. The black being everything in AEW is a disaster, the white being that WWE is amazing. XeroNews was defending Vince against the allegations, for Christ's sake.

I'm not a huge fan of Sean Ross Sapp, mainly because of his behavior on Twitter, but if he reported WBD was disappointed in AEW, I'd believe it. Just like I believe his stuff on Punk almost not showing up for Dynamite. Because he's proven over time that the majority of his info checks out.

The state of this guy. He sounds like some of the trolls on here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486385049142505475

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517447952075300865

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502034250299854854

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430268580378054664


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Xero will reports they own frap frap Sapp and the AEW shills at Fightful.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Because the guy despises AEW/any competition to WWE so has decided to use his account to conjure imaginary sources that give him black-and-white news. The black being everything in AEW is a disaster, the white being that WWE is amazing. XeroNews was defending Vince against the allegations, for Christ's sake.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of Sean Ross Sapp, mainly because of his behavior on Twitter, but if he reported WBD was disappointed in AEW, I'd believe it. Just like I believe his stuff on Punk almost not showing up for Dynamite. Because he's proven over time that the majority of his info checks out.
> 
> ...


This twitter account is considered news? Really? And threads like this don't get closed on that premise?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Because the guy despises AEW/any competition to WWE so has decided to use his account to conjure imaginary sources that give him black-and-white news. The black being everything in AEW is a disaster, the white being that WWE is amazing. XeroNews was defending Vince against the allegations, for Christ's sake.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of Sean Ross Sapp, mainly because of his behavior on Twitter, but if he reported WBD was disappointed in AEW, I'd believe it. Just like I believe his stuff on Punk almost not showing up for Dynamite. Because he's proven over time that the majority of his info checks out.
> 
> ...


@Firefromthegods

/thread?


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

This guy has been on fire lately with his resources lets see what he brings next.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

^ No, he's been saying things you like to hear so you think he's legit. He's a complete bozo and anyone with any common sense knows it. Spend 10 minutes on his tweet history before he suddenly got sources inside WWE, AEW and Warner Bros Discovery overnight.

He's playing to the same audience as JobberNation, AEWBotches, WWEGareth (who I have a suspicion may be behind this Xero account), Alfred Konuwa and those guys. Look at the replies to his tweets.

It's over a year of relentless mudslinging at AEW and super-stanning Vince. Then by sheer coincidence, he gets multiple sources in a blink of the eye, all of which perfectly align with his personal biases. A miracle!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476729343678337026


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

People on here getting happy about false reports of AEWs demise shows how pathetic some are on here.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

My sources are telling me that the sources that I have told me about the sources that I have with a couple of sources


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561160641485881344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561163517633466368


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561160641485881344
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561163517633466368


*We'll see tomorrow. That's a bold claim to make without complete surety. I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt since he's broken like 10 legit stories in the last couple of weeks.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shaz Cena said:


> This guy has been on fire lately with his resources lets see what he brings next.


Just his pants.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *We'll see tomorrow. That's a bold claim to make without complete surety. I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt since he's broken like 10 legit stories in the last couple of weeks.*


agreed

if it pans out, i’ll bow to his greatness

if it doesn’t, no more thread having him as a ‘reputable source’ ?


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

This guy is by far the most legit dirt sheet out there right now.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Fightful drops plans for WWE shows on a weekly basis before it airs. Xero News was piggy backing off of that. Fightful comes up with plenty of accurate things that others don't. It's not like Xero News has been right 100% of the time either. They have had some misses, as well as reporting stuff that any of us could come up with ourselves. I don't get this obsession of bringing up Fightful every time Xero News has something to say. Fightful reports plenty of things and in depth (more than the allowed characters in a Twitter post) that others don't. In fact they have debunked rumors from other places also. Just like Wrestlevotes or PWInsider or Meltzer or whoever sometimes has news to break that others don't.

I have heard SRS and Jimmy Van both be critical of AEW plenty of times.

If Xero News has something that's accurate and true then great...but kicking another news place in the knees to put Xero News over is shallow.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If AEW is going down to 1 hour then they will definitely move.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait, so there is this rumour floating around as well?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561045509707538433
so, which is it?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wait, so there is this rumour floating around as well?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561045509707538433
> so, which is it?


Easy! Dynamite to be replaced by all women show!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

One Shed said:


> Easy! Dynamite to be replaced by all women show!


bro…. Bro… bro…. Brooooo

can you tell me the times RAW and Smackdown airs?

i gotta catch up on my new wrestling show xD


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561132837436379138*I'm thinking it's about their TV deal. He said the news comes straight from a Warner executive, and it's NOT MJF related.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561134334928625664*
> ...


So now you know it's not MJF related, but it's related to their television deal.....So what do you think it may be?


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Come on, that's a WWE shill account and has been long before their sudden 'exclusives' recently. This is the guy who said half of AEW's roster want to go back to WWE, right?
> 
> Scroll down his timeline and his history speaks for itself. A complete stan account, 100% pro-WWE, 100% anti-AEW. He tweets a lot like that Jobbernation guy too, so it may be the same person.
> 
> I 99% guarantee you this 'news' will be WBD being 'disappointed' by AEW.


More likely is that WB will not be renewing Dynamite.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561163517633466368


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Upstart474 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561163517633466368


So if true, then the current deal is cut in half?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Upstart474 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561163517633466368


Can we trade in one hour of RAW instead?


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Seafort said:


> So if true, then the current deal is cut in half?


I don't know but Xero was saying that WB offered less to renew contract than Khan wanted. This is not me but Xero saying it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

One Shed said:


> Easy! Dynamite to be replaced by all women show!


*







*


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

3venflow said:


> He's just an opportunist attention-seeker, who looks up news from elsewhere and makes educated guesses. Also, the guy is in the UK so unlikely to have any legit sources. I've seen his tweets pop up on my timeline for ages and he tweets like a brain-addled child.
> 
> He _never_ posts anything positive about AEW and is a total pro-WWE guy. As someone who follows football/soccer news, I'm familiar with these type of accounts. These are the indykaila's of the wrestling world.
> 
> ...


Okay this guy's a fake. 

Everything in that post is either bullshit or aew hate. 

Comparisons with SRS is laughable.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Well, the good thing about this supposed “report” is that if there is any amount of credibility to it, you know the likes of Meltzer and Sapp will work to confirm it or refute it. So we will find out the truth eventually.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Been telling you guys since day one, the guy is a hack.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Yeah I don’t think people should consider their cable installation tech (Comcast/DirecTV/whichever) a source from Warner/Discovery lol. 

That’s like if you were saying that somebody who works at a Ford car dealership said that they don’t like Mustangs anymore and that Ford will probably be shutting down Mustang production because other people must have the same opinion. Try to be realistic y’all.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Alright. I'm banning every report from every wrestling insider. No more meltzer. No more SRS. No fucking sources but Warner and Tony Khan.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Rankles75 said:


> Believe it when I see it. Guy can’t even spell tomorrow… 😏


Or zero


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> My sources are telling me that the sources that I have told me about the sources that I have with a couple of sources


You ever read a history book?


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Firefromthegods said:


> Alright. I'm banning every report from every wrestling *insider*. No more meltzer. No more SRS. No fucking sources but Warner and Tony Khan.


“Insider”


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Sin City Saint said:


> “Insider”
> View attachment 131032


Don't poke the bear dude. I'm proving a point


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Firefromthegods said:


> Don't poke the bear dude. I'm proving a point


I think you misunderstood. I was agreeing with you. Should only trust actual sources.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Sin City Saint said:


> “Insider”
> View attachment 131032


I mean he's kind of widely regarded as one of the foremost historians of wrestling.. after 30+ years and thousands of hours talking to and interviewing people in the industry, like really he doesn't have a bit of an insider view on things? 

Dumb take


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> I mean he's kind of widely regarded as one of the foremost historians of wrestling.. after 30+ years and thousands of hours talking to and interviewing people in the industry, like really he doesn't have a bit of an insider view on things?
> 
> Dumb take


Course he does. If you're in the industry you have sources. The problem is people only believe certain sources are credible if they fit their narrative and go ostrich at anything other than their narrative.

So I'm just going to use Warner and Khan going forward. Hard to be tribalist if you have facts because people clearly don't understand speculation. Or don't want to entertain speculative discussion.

So the minority can ruin the section for the majority for a little while


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Firefromthegods said:


> Course he does. If you're in the industry you have sources. The problem is people only believe certain sources are credible if they fit their narrative and go ostrich at anything other than their narrative.
> 
> So I'm just going to use Warner and Khan going forward. Hard to be tribalist if you have facts because people clearly don't understand speculation. Or don't want to entertain speculative discussion.
> 
> So the minority can ruin the section for the majority for a little while


How are we going to get this xero exclusive?!


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> I mean he's kind of widely regarded as one of the foremost historians of wrestling.. after 30+ years and thousands of hours talking to and interviewing people in the industry, like really he doesn't have a bit of an insider view on things?
> 
> Dumb take


I would call the “report” a “Dumb take”. We are misusing the word _dumb_ though. 

As a wrestling historian myself for the last 23 years and as someone who has been and still is working for dirt sheet wrestling websites (for the last eight years) - I can, with 99% certainty, say that this “report” (use air quotations as you read that) is BS.

Nothing against you or anyone personally that wants to believe this. Would love to lend credibility to this - if it were legit. Unfortunately, it is not.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Sin City Saint said:


> I would call the “report” a “Dumb take”. We are misusing the word _dumb_ though.
> 
> As a wrestling historian myself for the last 23 years and as someone who has been and still is working for dirt sheet wrestling websites (for the last eight years) - I can, with 99% certainty, say that this “report” (use air quotations as you read that) is BS.
> 
> Nothing against you or anyone personally that wants to believe this. Would love to lend credibility to this - if it were legit. Unfortunately, it is not.


Wait are you talking about this "insider" Xero fella who just showed up last week or people with some actual track records as legit insiders with sources?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

La Parka said:


> How are we going to get this xero exclusive?!


Anything currently open is fair to be discussed. Again I'm proving a point. If cat and Chelsea can have threads without panties being in a bunch then no reason why this cant


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Wait are you talking about this "insider" Xero fella who just showed up last week or people with some actual track records as legit insiders with sources?


Everything outside of sportskeeda and ringside news should be considered credible or atleast worthy of speculative discussion.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Course he does. If you're in the industry you have sources. The problem is people only believe certain sources are credible if they fit their narrative and go ostrich at anything other than their narrative.
> 
> So I'm just going to use Warner and Khan going forward. Hard to be tribalist if you have facts because people clearly don't understand speculation. Or don't want to entertain speculative discussion.
> 
> So the minority can ruin the section for the majority for a little while


So you mean credible source Warner, the one parading AEW in their media stuff but moving it to another channel in the next sentence? And dont let me start on „biggest surprise in the history of surprises“ TK.

Just because some people cant take a different opinion you dont have to be the guy stopping news on a wrestling forum?!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

fabi1982 said:


> So you mean credible source Warner, the one parading AEW in their media stuff but moving it to another channel in the next sentence? And dont let me start on „biggest surprise in the history of surprises“ TK.
> 
> Just because some people cant take a different opinion you dont have to be the guy stopping news on a wrestling forum?!


I mean just discuss shit like adults and not kids.

Fucking hell I'm messing with the clowns who pick every thread to fight like toddlers.

As if I'm actually going to follow through Jesus christ


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

La Parka said:


> How are we going to get this xero exclusive?!


Perhaps finding residence in a place that doesn’t have limited hours wifi access to its detainees is a good start.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Perhaps finding residence in a place that doesn’t have limited hours wifi access to its detainees is a good start.


Guess you’re outta luck being in Australia and all.

Sorry, mate. I’ll let you know if it’s worth the read.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

La Parka said:


> Guess you’re outta luck being in Australia and all.
> 
> Sorry, mate. I’ll let you know if it’s worth the read.


sorry I can’t hear you over my beautiful half flush enabled outback dunny.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> I mean just discuss shit like adults and not kids.
> 
> Fucking hell I'm messing with the clowns who pick every thread to fight like toddlers.
> 
> As if I'm actually going to follow through Jesus christ


But you just behaved like the most spoiled toddler of them all..“no you dont get my toy“

I like you dont get a different feeling, just that comment of yours wasnt helpful to stop those guys from fingerpoking.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

We are really posting anything from twitter and considering it a source now? Shills gonna shill


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Are we going to start posting articles from Ringside News if we're considering Twitter Clout Chasers as legitimate sources?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

One Shed said:


> Announcing that you will be making an announcement is* like having a meeting to coordinate having a meeting.*
> 
> "How can I get two ad clicks out of these marks?"


I´ve been to a few of those..


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

fabi1982 said:


> But you just behaved like the most spoiled toddler of them all..“no you dont get my toy“
> 
> I like you dont get a different feeling, just that comment of yours wasnt helpful to stop those guys from fingerpoking.


Fair. I can be too wet with sarcasm sometimes


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Id rather read stuff from them instead of toolbag Ross Sapp


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Anything currently open is fair to be discussed. Again I'm proving a point. If cat and Chelsea can have threads without panties being in a bunch then no reason why this cant


Can we just have threads without panties?


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Let's ask the following question - what reason is WB wanting to slice Dynamite to an hour for? Is WB looking to shave their already negotiated deal with AEW for Dynamite down by 50% by moving to an hour? Is it devalue AEW before commencing negotiations for a new deal with them? Is is a soft cancellation?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Alright. I'm banning every report from every wrestling insider. No more meltzer. No more SRS. No fucking sources but Warner and Tony Khan.


You truly want to make this forum as boring as possible don’t you?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Fuck, I was reading page 1 and had to tap out due to @3venflow's absolute panicking behaviour.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> You truly want to make this forum as boring as possible don’t you?


S. A. R. C. A. S. M.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

It’s funny more people talk about AEWs ratings when they’re an infant company than WWE drawing less than 2 million for DAW when they used to get 7-8 million viewers. Most TV shows would get cancelled for that big of a drop


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

DrEagles said:


> It’s funny more people talk about AEWs ratings when they’re an infant company than WWE drawing less than 2 million for DAW when they used to get 7-8 million viewers. Most TV shows would get cancelled for that big of a drop


Here's the Simpsons for ya.. their drop is even worse.










And it got renewed: 'The Simpsons', 'Family Guy', 'Bob's Burgers' all renewed for more episodes. Being a billion dollar brand transcends ratings. AEW isn't that brand yet. Them being an infant company and losing viewers isn't a good thing. AEW means more to wrestling fans than it does to television executives. The reverse is true for WWE.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I thought the other day there was talk that Fish wasn’t happy and wanted to go work for Triple H 

I’m not sure about this Xero guy, he seems to just be tossing out ideas to get noticed.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Seafort said:


> Let's ask the following question - what reason is WB wanting to slice Dynamite to an hour for? Is WB looking to shave their already negotiated deal with AEW for Dynamite down by 50% by moving to an hour? Is it devalue AEW before commencing negotiations for a new deal with them? Is is a soft cancellation?


That’s not happening. This “Xero” character posted a bunch of “news” on Twitter and it’s literally a bunch of re-phrased comments from what was ALREADY labeled as an OPINION piece on their website.

Within that same OPINION piece - they praise Triple H/WWE and bash AEW. My guess is that they tried to get on a conference call for actual dirt sheets at one point and AEW did not allow it because they aren’t a legit site and now they are bitter about it. Just speculation…


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561378660535324672
🤡🤡🤡🤡 like I believe this


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Yeah Xero is definitely anti AEW

So what’s his big story? Not going through this entire thread right now


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561378660535324672
> 🤡🤡🤡🤡 like I believe this


Blackpool Cumbat Club 🤦‍♂️


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Vibe I get from this guy is he might have some minor source and then just throws a bunch of speculation at the wall, even aside from his pro WWE anti AEW biases. Like could he have heard a source say "I heard Warner has some news regarding AEW"? Potentially, but then he takes that and runs with that and turns it into "Big AEW story tomorrow! uhhhm Dynamite to 1 hour? Wait that wasn't it? Okay uhhhhhhhh Dynamite has to go PG! Is that it? Do I have to keep throwing out guesses? One of them will be right eventually!"


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

NathanMayberry said:


> Here's the Simpsons for ya.. their drop is even worse.
> 
> View attachment 131050
> 
> ...


Getting cancelled would be the best thing that ever happened to The Simpsons. At this point, there have to be twice as many bad episodes of The Simpsons than good ones.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Perhaps Xerox is going to say WB is demanding this:


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Seafort said:


> Perhaps Xerox is going to say WB is demanding this:
> 
> View attachment 131070


Xerox did say something similar already apparently lol…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512419691431702538


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sin City Saint said:


> Xerox did say something similar already apparently lol…
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512419691431702538


I am not buying anything until I see the company announce it, but it would be pretty hilarious if AEW was forced to be PG and RAW went back to TV-14. What a silly, kid glove world we are living in.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

One Shed said:


> I am not buying anything until I see the company announce it, but it would be pretty hilarious if AEW was forced to be PG and RAW went back to TV-14. What a silly, kid glove world we are living in.


Don’t take anything Zero says as credible news. I have more cred than Zero. Imma break the opposite story now:

*Breaking News: Discovery To Force AEW To A TVMA Rating, Concerns About Future Advertising* 

You guys can send that one to Xerox, he can even take credit for it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Can we just have threads without panties?


Panties without threads are more fun IMO.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sin City Saint said:


> Don’t take anything Zero says as credible news. I have more cred than Zero. Imma break the opposite story now:
> 
> *Breaking News: Discovery To Force AEW To A TVMA Rating, Concerns About Future Advertising*
> 
> You guys can send that one to Xerox, he can even take credit for it.


I definitely do not take anything they say seriously.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Panties without threads are more fun IMO.





Spoiler















Like the time Lady Gaga wore an outfit made of meat?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey it's certainly not boring. Anybody can wear regular clothing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Can we just have threads without panties?


We just call that the RAW and NXT live threads.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

They’re going to have to “loose” the blood and swearing? I’m sure the “journalism school” he attended would be proud.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

A G-rated one-hour AEW Dynamite?

Wow.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Freelancer said:


> Id rather read stuff from them instead of toolbag Ross Sapp


What's your beef with Sapp, cuz you bring it up all the time. 

Dude at least does have sources.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

This source can barely spell, let alone stumble their way into backstage sources.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

🤡🤡🤡


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

For argument’s sake, let’s say the “report” is true and Discovery wants AEW to go PG.

Would that really be such a horrible thing? I don’t think so. Unless the mandate extends to AEW’s PPVs, but I’m guessing AEW would have more freedom for PPVs.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

JasmineAEW said:


> For argument’s sake, let’s say the “report” is true and Discovery wants AEW to go PG.
> 
> Would that really be such a horrible thing? I don’t think so. Unless the mandate extends to AEW’s PPVs, but I’m guessing AEW would have more freedom for PPVs.


Yes it would be horrible...


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

JasmineAEW said:


> For argument’s sake, let’s say the “report” is true and Discovery wants AEW to go PG.
> 
> Would that really be such a horrible thing? I don’t think so. Unless the mandate extends to AEW’s PPVs, but I’m guessing AEW would have more freedom for PPVs.


Seems like a lot of people posted about how MJF’s act wouldn’t work in WWE because it was PG before. If this happens and that line of thinking is true then he’s definitely leaving AEW.

(I personally don’t believe it, some of the raunchiest comedians ever have transitioned to family-friendly movies and TV and still been funny. I think MJF is good/smart enough to thrive in any situation. I think MJF endgame is to be a late-night talk show host or host the Oscars or Emmys and stuff like that, and he can’t do that with an R-rated act. So I could see him leaving for WWE because it would give him an avenue to do Good Morning America and be in Upfronts and things like that because those platforms would get him noticed for future non-wrestling gigs and AEW doesn’t afford that can of exposure, but that’s a different kettle of fish.)


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Xero News said at the beginning of the show, that when AEW gets their new contact in 2023/2024 that Warner has demanded half of the money back from ad revenue and that there will be massive cuts, they are also looking to move all major sports programming to streaming and AEW would be part of that if they are considered a sports program. There's a rumor that Dynamite might to go down to 1 hour but it's not 100%. Also the CM Punk stuff is not a work and described as "complicated" and "Punk being Punk."


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Meltzer on this rumour:

_I’ve been told untrue. It makes no sense. Why would you cut back on one of the highest rated shows on cable?_

I'm not going to comment anymore on Xero News, anyone who spends ten minutes going through his past tweets should have enough common sense to draw the proper conclusion.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Meltzer on this rumour:
> 
> _I’ve been told untrue. It makes no sense. Why would you cut back on one of the highest rated shows on cable?_
> 
> I'm not going to comment anymore on Xero News, anyone who spends ten minutes going through his past tweets should have enough common sense to draw the proper conclusion.


Meltzer is shook


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Meltzer is shook


He was replying to a question on Twitter and gave it the bare minimum answer. Xero News is proof that the lowest common denominator can be taken in by anything on Twitter. You or I could do a better job of making up shit based on the latest rumors or trends. This same guy said Tony Khan doesn't really own ROH at one point. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh, we're still giving this worthless nobody attention.

Cool.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Geeee said:


> Getting cancelled would be the best thing that ever happened to The Simpsons. At this point, there have to be twice as many bad episodes of The Simpsons than good ones.


Agreed. Nothing will ever beat the first 10 seasons of The Simpsons for me. The Simpsons still had some funny moments after season 10 but they were rare.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> Oh, we're still giving this worthless nobody attention.
> 
> Cool.


You mad ?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This source has been banging the same drum for months. Then the same week someone in AEW will tell a crowd member to fuck off. 

Its obvious that Warner dosent mind the swearing and blood, AEW has it every single week and sometimes 3 or 4 times on the same episode or 15 times if Mox is on the card.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Just for sake of discussion:

If Dynamite goes to a one-hour, G-rated show, will you watch live, tape it and watch later or not watch at all?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

He may as well just say AEW is being cancelled then and every wrestler in the company is barred from wrestling worldwide lol.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> What's your beef with Sapp, cuz you bring it up all the time.
> 
> Dude at least does have sources.


Just the way he acts. I was reading a tweet from Wade Keller about MJF recently and he was commenting on all the comments that he reported everything first. And nobody seemed to care. He's trying too hard and just appears to me as insufferable and a clown.

Let's also not forget that racy tweet he sent out a few months ago where he forgot to log out of the Fightful account then claimed he was hacked. F'ing amateur.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Freelancer said:


> Just the way he acts. I was reading a tweet from Wade Keller about MJF recently and he was commenting on all the comments that he reported everything first. And nobody seemed to care. He's trying too hard and just appears to me as insufferable and a clown.
> 
> Let's also not forget that racy tweet he sent out a few months ago where he forgot to log out of the Fightful account then claimed he was hacked. F'ing amateur.


I think Sapp's source on MJF was MJF and he was feeding Sapp kayfabe


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I think Sapp's source on MJF was MJF and he was feeding Sapp kayfabe


That's another thing too. I think the wrestlers are working him worse than they do to Meltzer, and he's falling for all of it. All he's gonna be is Meltzer Jr.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Freelancer said:


> That's another thing too. I think the wrestlers are working him worse than they do to Meltzer, and he's falling for all of it. All he's gonna be is Meltzer Jr.


my favorite report was "sources close to Cody say he's considering pulling out of Wrestlemania" which obviously came from Cody LOL


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Geeee said:


> my favorite report was "sources close to Cody say he's considering pulling out of Wrestlemania" which obviously came from Cody LOL


Yep, stuff like that is why I can't take that clown seriously. He's trying so hard to be Meltzer that he's allowing himself to be easily worked and just embarrassing himself.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Isn't AEW Dynamite one of the top shows on TBS right now? Why would they want to cut the second hour? Just because there is a decline from hour 1 to 2? That doesn't make sense. So that is a red flag already. Surely this guy knows that if he is lying he will be exposed eventually. Especially the part of Discovery wanting money back from AEW and "needing to cut the roster".

This is why I don't just automatically believe anyone that reports "news". You have to prove it to me first for a long time. There are a lot of "news" channels on youtube that either claim to get backstage news or just repeat what others have reported. To me Xero News is in that category, on Twitter instead.

As much as I have bashed Meltzer in the past because he speculates a lot, id rather take his word over this random guy. I don't always agree with SRS on everything either (he basically called anyone that is a fan of Jinder a troll one time) but he is good at what he does.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

DrEagles said:


> It’s funny more people talk about AEWs ratings when they’re an infant company than WWE drawing less than 2 million for DAW when they used to get 7-8 million viewers. Most TV shows would get cancelled for that big of a drop


Comparing WWE’s ratings from 2022 to their ratings in the 90’s is probably the most ignorant take you AEW marks have. 

Clearly the world hasn’t changed dramatically since then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> 🤡🤡🤡


This guy is saying that AEW 

kept 100% of ad revenue for past 3 years or $97 million
that Turner pay all the production costs. Rough estimate on my part $600k+ per week but that's likely conservative
Turner also pays $46 million in tv rights fees per year

Lol if that is true that's the best tv deal in the business by far easily beating Raw and SD.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Freelancer said:


> Yep, stuff like that is why I can't take that clown seriously. He's trying so hard to be Meltzer that he's allowing himself to be easily worked and just embarrassing himself.


But I mean who would you trust though?

SRS has better scoops than most, Meltzer is a better historian than most, Wade Keller probably has a better opinion on the actual product than both. Cornette is one of the top historians and has one of the best minds for the business, but is completely blinded by bias from his own personal beef.

Prichard is a stooge, JR doesn't wanna cause fights and wants to sell steak sauce. Bischoff is still looking to be hired and will fence ride as long as possible..

Where is the middle ground? Does it even exist anymore?

Edit: Is John Pollock about as inoffensive as wrestling journalists get? Cuz all these other dudes seem to have death threats on their life for reporting on a television show.

Most people seem to like Bryan Alvarez right?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

WWE will be fucking fuming if that guy is telling the truth lol. They get zero of the advertising money (NBC and FOX) keep it all and WWE pay all the production costs of every show


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> But I mean who would you trust though?
> 
> SRS has better scoops than most, Meltzer is a better historian than most, Wade Keller probably has a better opinion on the actual product than both. Cornette is one of the top historians and has one of the best minds for the business, but is completely blinded by bias from his own personal beef.
> 
> ...


Fightful is different from other wrestling news sites, some have premium paid membership but I think Fightful has both paid memberships and paywall. SRS knows caters to AEW audience and knows how to get people to pay for his scoops Most of his scoops are right but some are wrong and is hardly the one to break the news. Fans can also report news his site and I think they verify it.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Upstart474 said:


> Fightful is different from other wrestling news sites, some have premium paid membership but I think Fightful has both paid memberships and paywall. SRS knows caters to AEW audience and knows how to get people to pay for his scoops Most of his scoops are right but some are wrong and is hardly the one to break the news. Fans can also report news his site and I think they verify it.


Yeah there's a paid and paywalled portion of the site. some people pay for it because they like hearing what they've got to say from the proverbial horses mouth, but most of the stuff that gets reported gets reposted and they generally make a lot of their money interacting with their audience in post show livestreams. 

As far as scoops Sean is probably one of the best around today in being first to hear about something and report it. Meltzer has a few sources but not nearly as many and generally isn't known for breaking stories these days. Wade has a couple of sources but is generally on the periphery. But if any of them reports something and the others confirm it.. just my opinion but it carries more weight than some dude on Twitter who nobody knows. 

-----

Like if Xero breaks some big news that turns out to be true, then yeah I'll lend some more credence to his reports. 

Afaik this Xero fella just showed up the other week and started talking on a Twitter account.

-----

It's a bit like the QAnon stuff or just random people spreading shit on social media -- like nah bruh.. If you're gonna say some shit I've got more respect for the dudes with their names, faces and life's work riding on the line on a report. 

This isn't nuclear codes, it's pro-wrestlers talkin shit backstage -- you don't need to be that stealth do ya?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/wub3ta

Xero news.. more like Xero credibility.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, today’s the big day

can’t wait to see the report from the reputable news source to validate the creation of this thread

giddy!


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Yeah there's a paid and paywalled portion of the site. some people pay for it because they like hearing what they've got to say from the proverbial horses mouth, but most of the stuff that gets reported gets reposted and they generally make a lot of their money interacting with their audience in post show livestreams.
> 
> As far as scoops Sean is probably one of the best around today in being first to hear about something and report it. Meltzer has a few sources but not nearly as many and generally isn't known for breaking stories these days. Wade has a couple of sources but is generally on the periphery. But if any of them reports something and the others confirm it.. just my opinion but it carries more weight than some dude on Twitter who nobody knows.
> 
> ...


Yeah, SRS has simps who pay for scoops via paywall or subscription like Meltzer. Dave has pissed off wrestlers on all promotions but still has people paying for his guesswork.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

What was it?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> What was it?


I posted it in the thread









Xero News Is Dropping an Exclusive Tomorrow (8/22/2022)...


Here's the Simpsons for ya.. their drop is even worse. And it got renewed: 'The Simpsons', 'Family Guy', 'Bob's Burgers' all renewed for more episodes. Being a billion dollar brand transcends ratings. AEW isn't that brand yet. Them being an infant company and losing viewers isn't a good...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well, today’s the big day
> 
> can’t wait to see the report from the reputable news source to validate the creation of this thread
> 
> giddy!


Dynamite can stay 2 hours but the 2nd hour can't have Twinkletoes, The Hardlys or Pockets. -Source Blames D Hornette


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Freelancer said:


> Just the way he acts. I was reading a tweet from Wade Keller about MJF recently and he was commenting on all the comments that he reported everything first. And nobody seemed to care. He's trying too hard and just appears to me as insufferable and a clown.
> 
> Let's also not forget that racy tweet he sent out a few months ago where he forgot to log out of the Fightful account then claimed he was hacked. F'ing amateur.


*It's funny how SRS can be an unprofessional douchebag on Twitter because he's pro AEW and his credibility is never questioned. The double standards here are so embarrassing. "HOW DARE YOU HAVE ACCURATE NEWS AND NOT LIKE MY FAVORITE WRESTLING SHOW?!"*


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> But I mean who would you trust though?
> 
> SRS has better scoops than most, Meltzer is a better historian than most, Wade Keller probably has a better opinion on the actual product than both. Cornette is one of the top historians and has one of the best minds for the business, but is completely blinded by bias from his own personal beef.
> 
> ...


I listen to Cornette and Last, they have gotten a lot right with their predictions. Last was 100% with Cody leaving AEW. They're mostly opinion though. Alvarez is pretty good.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So basically this is going to be turned in to a "bash Fightful" thread since whatever Xero News had an exclusive on ended up not being believable. Gotcha. Lets not acknowledge that this ending up being a big goose egg (like some of us predicted) and just carry on changing the focus of what the topic was originally about basically.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's funny how SRS can be an unprofessional douchebag on Twitter because he's pro AEW and his credibility is never questioned. The double standards here are so embarrassing. "HOW DARE YOU HAVE ACCURATE NEWS AND NOT LIKE MY FAVORITE WRESTLING SHOW?!"*


Do you reckon this Xero guy is reliable?

If he is then Turner are spending MORE past three on AEW than NBC or Fox are on Raw and SD. Both NBC and FOX get back around ~$100m annually from ad revenue during WWE programming (assuming WWE ad revenue has stayed flat since 2019)

If what Xero is saying is correct it's a stunning development


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Freelancer said:


> I listen to Cornette and Last, they have gotten a lot right with their predictions. Last was 100% with Cody leaving AEW. They're mostly opinion though. Alvarez is pretty good.


*Their best prediction was the Young Bucks burying FTR and being jealous of their success. Dax himself told Meltzer to shut the fuck up when he tried to deny it.

*


validreasoning said:


> Do you reckon this Xero guy is reliable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

I've been paying attention to his news for the last 2 weeks and he hasn't missed on anything WWE related.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Their best prediction was the Young Bucks burying FTR and being jealous of their success. Dax himself told Meltzer to shut the fuck up when he tried to deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been paying attention to his news for the last 2 weeks and he hasn't missed on anything WWE related.*


Can’t wait for this mega report to be announced

love this insider news


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Can’t wait for this mega report to be announced
> 
> love this insider news


*@HookedOnThuganomics posted it two pages ago *


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

validreasoning said:


> Do you reckon this Xero guy is reliable?
> 
> If he is then Turner are spending MORE past three on AEW than NBC or Fox are on Raw and SD. Both NBC and FOX get back around ~$100m annually from ad revenue during WWE programming (assuming WWE ad revenue has stayed flat since 2019)
> 
> If what Xero is saying is correct it's a stunning development











AEW & WWE Both Predicted To Land Bigger TV Deals In 2023


WWE & AEW's next TV deals should be rubber-stamped sometime next year.




whatculture.com





It was hard to find AEW's TV deal because of how many doom posts came up about AEW's next TV deal but it looks like RAW and Smackdown each cost about 5x as much as AEW


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@HookedOnThuganomics posted it two pages ago *


Not the rumour silly - the fact that it actually happens - to prove he has those sweet inside sourcezzz

was supposed to be confirmed today, no?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> My sources are telling me that the sources that I have told me about the sources that I have with a couple of sources


This is the same guy who's "sources" have been proven to be nothing more then dirtsheets and reddit accounts LMFAO .....loser


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Not the rumour silly - the fact that it actually happens - to prove he has those sweet inside sourcezzz
> 
> was supposed to be confirmed today, no?


The rumor was the facts lmfao.....

Op has no sources just stupid dirtsheet shit like this....Lioness hasn't posted a single thing that was groundbreaking or used a source that wasn't complete horseshit lmfao


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561132837436379138*I'm thinking it's about their TV deal. He said the news comes straight from a Warner executive, and it's NOT MJF related.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561134334928625664*
> ...


Wow so no surprise that this was all a bunch of unfounded horse shit lmfao how embarrassing!!!


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Geeee said:


> It was hard to find AEW's TV deal because of how many doom posts came up about AEW's next TV deal but it looks like RAW and Smackdown each cost about 5x as much as AEW


Those are predictions by Thurston and seriously unlikely to happen but I digress

WWE tv deals are well known. $200m annually from Fox for SD and $265m from NBC for Raw.

Meltzer in 2018 reported that USA generated $122m in ad revenue from Raw and $74m from SD. So if you do the calculations the true cost of Raw and SD (assuming WWE ad rates have stayed flat since 2018) is $143m for Raw and $126m for SD annually.

AEW on the other hand has been reported pretty much everywhere that they get a rights fee of $45m per year 

Xero guy however is claiming AEW kept all the advertising revenue past 3 years of $97m or $32m per annum.

He also claims Turner has paid all the production costs for AEW since day one. That number is harder to predict but average Raw/SD costs about $1m to produce and TNA in smaller building with far less lavish production than AEW were spending $500k per episode on the road back in 2013 (straight from Dixie herself). Let's say AEW's production is somewhere in middle so $750k per episode.

So if Xero is correct the true cost of AEW for Turner per year is actually

$45 million in tv rights fee
+$32 million in lost advertising
+ $40 million in production costs (rough estimate here as it could be far higher)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Geeee said:


> AEW & WWE Both Predicted To Land Bigger TV Deals In 2023
> 
> 
> WWE & AEW's next TV deals should be rubber-stamped sometime next year.
> ...


*They're also MAKING significantly more money for the stations. *


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

So this whole thread was just a bunch of BS.....what a surprise


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> Those are predictions by Thurston and seriously unlikely to happen but I digress
> 
> WWE tv deals are well known. $200m annually from Fox for SD and $265m from NBC for Raw.
> 
> ...


Those numbers are exactly why this "report" is clearly BS. Essentially, Warner would have signed a deal with absolutely no upside for them. They have also double down on that deal by adding Rampage and the quarterly specials. Not to mention adding AEW PPVs on Bleacher Report. Now they are advertising their biggest show (House of The Dragon) on AEW. None of that is happening if WBD is getting nothing in return. People don't do this out of the goodness of their hearts.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Their best prediction was the Young Bucks burying FTR and being jealous of their success. Dax himself told Meltzer to shut the fuck up when he tried to deny it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been paying attention to his news for the last 2 weeks and he hasn't missed on anything WWE related.*


Zero News admitted to not having AEW sources.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> Zero News admitted to not having AEW sources.
> View attachment 131120


Duh

Legit Lioness secret sources are dirtsheets and rumor mill accouts.....no surprise here


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Zero News admitted to not having AEW sources.
> View attachment 131120


*That's why he specifically said Warner Brothers source and not AEW source. Nice try.*


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That's why he specifically said Warner Brothers source and not AEW source. Nice try.*


Warner Brothers source would be an AEW source .........since it pertains to AEW news and Warner has nothing to do with wrestling outside of AEW....


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I tthink people need to take the emotion out of this news, first before I start I'm just playing devils advocate here and I have no idea if the report is true or false I'm simply saying it could be.

When AEW signed their deal I'm sure promises were made along the lines of they'd be somewhat competitive with WWE, that they'd grow the audience, that they'd be able to bring more people to TNT and ultimately more advertisers and money to the network.

AEW hasn't managed to do that, they've kind of just stuck around the same 800,000 - 1 million person mark for their entire run, they've spent literally millions of dollars on signing some of the greatest wrestling stars on earth who by all rights should've boosted the audience and ratings but these wrestlers have been unable to do so. 

Furthermore, AEW would be looking at a 3-5 year renewal I'm sure. A 3 year deal from 2023 would take them into 2026 which means the most recognisable stars in AEW by that point would be mid to late forties (Bryan Danielson, CM Punk, Samoa Joe) mid fifties (Big Show, Jericho, Mark Henry) or mid sixties (Sting). Does a TV network want to take a significant chance on a product where the majority of stars might not even make the end of the deal (I'd suggest that Big Show, Jericho, Henry, Sting and one of Danielson/Punk will be gone by 2026)

You now as a network know AEW's audience and their spend habits, we as fans know that the AEW audience is traditionally a average joe male audience. Is that attractive to them? Can they sell advertisers on them? Can they find a cheaper option to attract a million or so 18-49 year old average joes?

People talk about WWE, it's a different ball game, the WWE domestic audience is probably 3 or 4 times of what AEW's is and it is attractive to everyone. They are in the game of using real life celebrities with real life influence, they get The Rock in on his days off, Stone Cold popped up this year on their programs, Goldberg, Triple H, Shawn Michaels and every other major wrestling star is going to turn up in WWE. They actively have wrestlers like Roman, Brock, Becky, Charlotte etc who all have major audiences and starpower that can attract people to a network. AEW cannot compete with the starpower that WWE has.

So with all that in mind do you give AEW the 50+ million dollars in hopes that a novice in Tony Khan can somehow find the magical recipe of success and turn it around or do you say "Hey AEW, this is what your million 18-49 audience is worth to us, take it or leave it"? I assure you it will be the latter.

I'm not saying the audience isn't worth 50 million by the way I'm just saying there is a chance that it might not be...


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *That's why he specifically said Warner Brothers source and not AEW source. Nice try.*


Legit, you are a smart person. I beg you not to buy into this BS account.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Does the g-rated 1-hour Dynamite start this week or next week? And is it at 8 or 9? Need to set my DVR.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

I’m still confused as to what the news was?

Can I get a Tldr pls?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> I’m still confused as to what the news was?
> 
> Can I get a Tldr pls?


There is no news just rumors with no proof


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> There is no news just rumors with no proof


i see :/


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

And we’re on 8 pages

about nothing


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> Those are predictions by Thurston and seriously unlikely to happen but I digress
> 
> WWE tv deals are well known. $200m annually from Fox for SD and $265m from NBC for Raw.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if anyone who is actually looking at what zero has said the current AEW TV is noticing that he is saying that Turner/Warner/AT&T is making NO MONEY back at all and if true(highly doubtful otherwise it's one sweetheart of a deal) there is no way that a company looking to slash spending and hopefully increase profitability is going to hand them that doozy again.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Warner Brothers source would be an AEW source .........since it pertains to AEW news and Warner has nothing to do with wrestling outside of AEW....


Except that people in WBD's legal or programming departments could have access to AEWs deal and internal rumblings about it's future and what the network wants from it. It's not just people with a direct link to AEW that could be a source.

I'm not suggesting that Xero News actually has a source BTW.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> And we’re on 8 pages
> 
> about nothing


Wasn't the earth shattering news supposed to be revealed today?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Except that people in WBD's legal or programming departments could have access to AEWs deal and internal rumblings about it's future and what the network wants from it. It's not just people with a direct link to AEW that could be a source.
> 
> I'm not suggesting that Xero News actually has a source BTW.


Legit has yet to bring to the table any reliable sources.....it's dirt sheet articles and BS accounts like this.....the track record stands for itself.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Legit has yet to bring to the table any reliable sources.....it's dirt sheet articles and BS accounts like this.....the track record stands for itself.


I never said they had sources. I'm saying that generally speaking a source within WBD who has knowledge of the situation regarding AEW wouldn't necessarily be a source with a direct link to AEW. It's a large corporation and things like this have to go up the chain of command.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I never said they had sources. I'm saying that generally speaking a source within WBD who has knowledge of the situation regarding AEW wouldn't necessarily be a source with a direct link to AEW. It's a large corporation and things like this have to go up the chain of command.


I'm saying the OP of the thread has no credibility to begin with .....so I'm not going to speculate on complete nonsense.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm saying the OP of the thread has no credibility to begin with .....so I'm not going to speculate on complete nonsense.


You were the one saying that a Warner source would be an AEW source because that's the only connection to wrestling that Warner has.

All I said was that way more people within WBD than just those directly linked to AEW would have access to information regarding AEW.

Again, I don't believe for a second that Xero News has any legitimate sources.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Legit, you are a smart person. I beg you not to buy into this BS account.


*No one can say why it's BS besides "HE HATEZ AEW AND HAS BAD GRAMMAR!" I don't care. Legit news is legit news, and he's broken stories DAYS before Fightful.*


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *No one can say why it's BS besides "HE HATEZ AEW AND HAS BAD GRAMMAR!" I don't care. Legit news is legit news, and he's broken stories DAYS before Fightful.*


What are the legit stories he has broken wrt AEW?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

OP should probably stick to making Sasha action figure sales threads.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *No one can say why it's BS besides "HE HATEZ AEW AND HAS BAD GRAMMAR!" I don't care. Legit news is legit news, and he's broken stories DAYS before Fightful.*


its not legit news - cause it isn’t true

its total bullshit

don’t worry though - i’ll make sure to keep this thread alive and remind you how much bullshit it is

22nd today - day of the ‘big news’ - nothing

see you tomorrow


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *No one can say why it's BS besides "HE HATEZ AEW AND HAS BAD GRAMMAR!" I don't care. Legit news is legit news, and he's broken stories DAYS before Fightful.*


He has never broken anything related to AEW and yes, him being an AEW troll does take away from his credibility. Not to mention, he has zero proven track record when it comes to inside sources related to Warner or any other major network. He is going to have to prove something and not just have wild speculation. His "report" is also far-fetched beyond belief since no company is contracting a show and then making zero revenue from it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I foundz da Newz guyz

oh noess itz realz


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So this was nothing?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I found some more disturbing news


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561805960745730053


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I found some more disturbing news
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561805960745730053


Oh shit! AEW is doomed.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Can someone explain the letter from the Warner executive? Who posted it originally? 

Had the network been telling Khan to sort out the blood, violence etc. Why did they persist with it, so pointless and without reason?


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I foundz da Newz guyz
> 
> oh noess itz realz
> 
> View attachment 131123


So you actually wasted like 30mins of your life to this? And your twitter acc also doesnt make for a good laugh. As I said before, try not to imitate the idiots you see here all day, just makes you an even less funny person.

you can do much better than that and it really gets to the point that you sound salty like a little kid which was told his favorite toy was ugly.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

I would be absolutely shocked if AEWs next TV deal is for anything less than $150 million/yr.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> So you actually wasted like 30mins of your life to this? And your twitter acc also doesnt make for a good laugh. As I said before, try not to imitate the idiots you see here all day, just makes you an even less funny person.
> 
> you can do much better than that and it really gets to the point that you sound salty like a little kid which was told his favorite toy was ugly.


do you seriously think i spent time to create this?

dude - i’m a lot of things - but a masochist isn’t one of them

i found this on twitter

ps> i also don’t care if i’m funny to you - i care if i’m funny to me


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> do you seriously think i spent time to create this?
> 
> dude - i’m a lot of things - but a masochist isn’t one of them
> 
> i found this on twitter


As desperate as you have been the last couple weeks to troll every troll in the AEW section, I would have believed you if you would have said „yes“.

Do what makes you happy, especially now, but this couldnt be it, right? Swinging tissues at each other like little girls?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

fabi1982 said:


> As desperate as you have been the last couple weeks to troll every troll in the AEW section, I would have believed you if you would have said „yes“.
> 
> Do what makes you happy, especially now, but this couldnt be it, right? Swinging tissues at each other like little girls?


i have absolutely no idea what you’re on about


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

fabi1982 said:


> As desperate as you have been the last couple weeks to troll every troll in the AEW section, I would have believed you if you would have said „yes“.
> 
> Do what makes you happy, especially now, but this couldnt be it, right? Swinging tissues at each other like little girls?


We just get tired of the drones coming in here and trolling. They should simply stay in their section.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i have absolutely no idea what you’re on about


Ok then, sorry.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You were the one saying that a Warner source would be an AEW source because that's the only connection to wrestling that Warner has.
> 
> All I said was that way more people within WBD than just those directly linked to AEW would have access to information regarding AEW.
> 
> Again, I don't believe for a second that Xero News has any legitimate sources.


None of this has any substance to it whatsoever its hilariously made up


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

TKO Wrestling said:


> We just get tired of the drones coming in here and trolling. They should simply stay in their section.


„Coming in here“? Like this is „your“ place? LOL


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Prized Fighter said:


> Those numbers are exactly why this "report" is clearly BS. Essentially, Warner would have signed a deal with absolutely no upside for them. They have also double down on that deal by adding Rampage and the quarterly specials. Not to mention adding AEW PPVs on Bleacher Report. Now they are advertising their biggest show (House of The Dragon) on AEW. None of that is happening if WBD is getting nothing in return. People don't do this out of the goodness of their hearts.


To be fair the former Warner execs don't look to be the smartest cats in the room. They wanted to do a fucking Wonder Twins movie and spending hundreds of millions on rubbish like Batgirl.

Xero did say that Discovery only recently noticed that AEW kept all the ad revenue but they were not supposed and have to pay back half now.

Thing is there are few hints Xero is telling the truth. If AEW were getting all the ad revenue, rights fees and production costs what would they do with that money, spend it obviously. Between June 21 and April 22 AEW went on the biggest recruitment drive this business has ever seen in a 9 month period, that despite pretty much every other business cutting costs including WWE which had to cut back massively.

Now its possible Shad Khan is giving his son all this money but Shad Khan himself has undertook big cuts to his businesses during same time period where AEW were spending money like it was growing on trees. Khan even closed down some businesses..


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

validreasoning said:


> To be fair the former Warner execs don't look to be the smartest cats in the room. They wanted to do a fucking Wonder Twins movie and spending hundreds of millions on rubbish like Batgirl.
> 
> Xero did say that Discovery only recently noticed that AEW kept all the ad revenue but they were not supposed and have to pay back half now.
> 
> ...


in what world do you think advertisers pay AEW direct for ads?

they pay the networks - AEW can’t ‘keep 100% of ad revenue’ - its quite impossible


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

validreasoning said:


> To be fair the former Warner execs don't look to be the smartest cats in the room. They wanted to do a fucking Wonder Twins movie and spending hundreds of millions on rubbish like Batgirl.
> 
> Xero did say that Discovery only recently noticed that AEW kept all the ad revenue but they were not supposed and have to pay back half now.
> 
> ...


A huge red flag is the ad revenue .....

It was highly publicized in the original deal that there was an ad revenue split how would they go 2 years and not notice money missing lol?

Edit

Let's not forget TK accepted millions to move from tnt to tbs


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> To be fair the former Warner execs don't look to be the smartest cats in the room. They wanted to do a fucking Wonder Twins movie and spending hundreds of millions on rubbish like Batgirl.
> 
> Xero did say that Discovery only recently noticed that AEW kept all the ad revenue but they were not supposed and have to pay back half now.
> 
> ...


Executive can be incompetent, but in no way are they stupid enough to sign a contract that guarantees them zero revenue and then not have one person mention it for three years. 

TK going on a spending spree doesn't mean anything. The company is already working at a loss and is banking on the next TV deal and video game to off set it. Also they make more revenue now that they did at the start due to increase merch sales and business partners like Draftkings.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The only way there could be some situation where AEW keeps "100% of the ad split" I could only imagine that'd be in situations where AEW has a direct sponsor and there's some agreement where they have to give a share of that to Warner for advertising on their programming, the big ones that stand out were the Cracker Barrel sponsorship early on and the Draft Kings sponsorship unless I'm forgetting any. (No I'm not counting cross promotion with other things under the same umbrella like House of the Dragon, Shark Week or the Rick and Morty themed Dynamite they did early on)


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

News is fake but the writing on the wall is there. You can see it in how the Dubbalos here are way more salty and defensive than usual. I'm just loving being along for the ride.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Since y'all wanted receipts:

This was posted 12 days ago and The Miz just got kidnapped 5 minutes ago:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557327687563231232He called Toxic Attraction to SmackDown 8 days before it happened:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557675461924327425*And once again beat Fightful to a scoop on Chad Gable's mystery opponent:


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561888668356313088*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

At this rate I'm convinced @The Legit Lioness actually is XeroNews.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Since y'all wanted receipts:
> 
> This was posted 12 days ago and The Miz just got kidnapped 5 minutes ago:
> 
> ...


OK but wtf does this have to do with AEW?? Where is the AEW news dipshit


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> At this rate I'm convinced @The Legit Lioness actually is XeroNews.


*He's got better sources. The wrestlers usually find shit out when we do, lol.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *He's got better sources. The wrestlers usually find shit out when we do, lol.*


It's baffling because it's come out of seemingly nowhere. 

I remember this guy from months and months ago, and he was basically like Ringside News and guessing a bunch of random shit that mostly was wrong. It just seems odd he got a source when he wasn't all that well known or anything, so I wonder who is feeding him WWE info.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> It's baffling because it's come out of seemingly nowhere.
> 
> I remember this guy from months and months ago, and he was basically like Ringside News and guessing a bunch of random shit that mostly was wrong. It just seems odd he got a source when he wasn't all that well known or anything, so I wonder who is feeding him WWE info.


*It's got to be someone affiliated with the creative team, because again, he's getting scoops that Fightful doesn't even have.*


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Since y'all wanted receipts:
> 
> This was posted 12 days ago and The Miz just got kidnapped 5 minutes ago:
> 
> ...

































He has some connections with WWE I can see that, but in no way has he shown to know anything about AEW. his only reports were tweets liked by Miro and others

Sean has called him out on his BS. instead of being a decent news or dirt sheet page he decides to sling crap all over and be a troll 

and finally, I can say he's full of crap with this whole report because AEW nor any other TV show gets ad revenue directly, networks get all of it and splits it with the show if they have that in the contract


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Tbh, I don't watch enough of WWE to say whether some of those things were pretty clearly telegraphed or not. Lumis kidnapping people seems like a pretty solid assumption based on his previous gimmick and him stalking people from the crowd that almost anyone could have made. 

Sounds like he might know somebody doing production in WWE... maybe a writer? there are a lot of them and they come and go pretty frequently. 

His big scoop on AEW still sounds like utter nonsense though.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Xero also reported that the Way will be back, Johnny G. is back in WWE and a matter of time before his wife comes back after having a baby.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Btw, let the record show that everyone was saying that Lumis was going after Miz the night of his RAW appearance 😂



Upstart474 said:


> Xero also reported that the Way will be back, Johnny G. is back in WWE and a matter of time before his wife comes back after having a baby.


That's been reported ever since HHH got in power, Xero didn't break that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Since y'all wanted receipts:
> 
> This was posted 12 days ago and The Miz just got kidnapped 5 minutes ago:
> 
> ...


that’s fed ‘news’ silly goose

this is the Dub section - your receipts are for a different store and you get no refunds

your purchase was for ‘pg rated, 1-hour Dynamite’

your currency was ‘wrestle forum troll respect’

these chickens will unfortunately come home to roost sir, as they say


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that’s fed ‘news’ silly goose
> 
> this is the Dub section - your receipts are for a different store and you get no refunds
> 
> ...


Shh, Legit is scared of basic logic, don't frighten the little boy.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

IMO Xero News is probably the same guy who was Kermit on Reddit. Probably easier to gain notoriety on Twitter than Reddit


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Lorromire said:


> Btw, let the record show that everyone was saying that Lumis was going after Miz the night of his RAW appearance 😂
> 
> 
> That's been reported ever since HHH got in power, Xero didn't break that.


Yeah it was pretty much a forgone conclusion with Vince out of the picture.

HHH and Shawn both loved him but he knew he was dead meat on the main roster with Vince and saw as much during his brief callup with Ciampa.

Honestly if his contract didn't come up when it did and his friends weren't fired Adam Cole probably would have stayed.

Sucks as an AEW fan but dude made the best call. WWE is just aching for underdog babyfaces and Gargano is gonna have a rocket.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

So I just found out AEW is actually being forced to expand to a NINE HOUR PROGRAM. They wanted to triple RAW’s Triple H scripted show.

I can barely believe it - however Xero’s grandma told me. It’s the same source as him. So get ready. She’s legit. Nice lady, slightly neurotic.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> It's baffling because it's come out of seemingly nowhere.
> 
> I remember this guy from months and months ago, and he was basically like Ringside News and guessing a bunch of random shit that mostly was wrong. It just seems odd he got a source when he wasn't all that well known or anything, so I wonder who is feeding him WWE info.


Someone from WWE. WWE is clearly reaching out to wrestling media with scoops and trying to build a better relationship for better optics ever since Triple H took over. 

SRS confirmed it in one of his reviews a week or two back. 

You can see, every reporter has gone soft on WWE ever since the new management took charge. Even Meltzer and Alvarez seem to really praise WWE programming. 

I mean I do think WWE shows have slightly improved, but I find the circle jerk premature and a bit too much than the product actually deserves it.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

It’s been a fun shit show. 

Hate to be the one to break this to Xero and her supporters: 

AEW is actually LOCKED IN to a contract that will have Dynamite airing two hours each week until the end of 2023. You can find this information publicly. Beyond that we don’t actually know. That will depend on negotiations that probably haven’t even started yet. Imma go Xero style on the opposite side and say I can confirm that discussions have begun regarding a *70-year deal *to keep AEW under the Discover/Warner umbrella.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Sin City Saint said:


> So I just found out AEW is actually being forced to expand to a NINE HOUR PROGRAM. They wanted to triple RAW’s Triple H scripted show.
> 
> I can barely believe it - however Xero’s grandma told me. It’s the same source as him. So get ready. She’s legit. Nice lady, slightly neurotic.


Wow, granny if true.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that’s fed ‘news’ silly goose
> 
> this is the Dub section - your receipts are for a different store and you get no refunds
> 
> ...


*Incorrect. You called him fake news with no credibility as a general blanket statement. You were once again wrong.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Incorrect. You called him fake news with no credibility as a general blanket statement. You were once again wrong.*


yes, as it pertains to AEDub - what do i care for the rest

i have no interest in it being real, fake or otherwise - i’m not even going to fact check or poke holes in it when its not Dub

your receipts are for a different store - please come again later

we expect the apology to be as loud as the disrespect


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Incorrect. You called him fake news with no credibility as a general blanket statement. You were once again wrong.*


Just take the L ffs. 

The guy doesn't have any sources in AEW and doesn't even know what he's talking about in terms of contracts they might have with WBD. 

He might have someone in WWE but for the love of god, "Stop! Stop with the crap!"


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

It's already the 23rd and no AEW news. Legit...


----------



## Diamonds And Guns (Jul 17, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> People talk about WWE, it's a different ball game, the WWE domestic audience is probably 3 or 4 times of what AEW's is and it is attractive to everyone. They are in the game of using real life celebrities with real life influence, they get The Rock in on his days off, Stone Cold popped up this year on their programs, Goldberg, Triple H, Shawn Michaels and every other major wrestling star is going to turn up in WWE. They actively have wrestlers like Roman, Brock, *Becky, Charlotte* etc who all have major audiences and starpower that can attract people to a network. AEW cannot compete with the starpower that WWE has.


You're such a deluted mark. Lynch and Charlotte are not big "stars" and "draws". They have driven away many viewers since their big push in 2019. Those two leathery hags could show up on AEW and it wouldn't do shit for AEW's ratings. If Punk couldn't surpass the debut episode's ratings number, than nobody in WWE could. People continue to watch WWE because it's WWE at the end of the day, regardless of how bad it is. The brand itself is the star. Though now it's without the man who made it what it is.

A bunch of part timers and two middle aged feminists doesn't sound like a "superior" roster.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Diamonds And Guns said:


> You're such a deluted mark. Lynch and Charlotte are not big "stars" and "draws". They have driven away many viewers since their big push in 2019. Those two leathery hags could show up on AEW and it wouldn't do shit for AEW's ratings. If Punk couldn't surpass the debut episode's ratings number, than nobody in WWE could. People continue to watch WWE because it's WWE at the end of the day, regardless of how bad it is. The brand itself is the star. Though now it's without the man who made it what it is.
> 
> A bunch of part timers and two middle aged feminists doesn't sound like a "superior" roster.


Despite you calling me a deluded mark (Lol) I wanted to hit some of your points to really drive home how wrong you are.

First, TV Networks look at things like who the big time players are for programs. You say Becky Lynch and Charlotte Flairs aren't stars in your mind and that's fine and you're entitled to that view but on Twitter alone Becky Lynch & Charlotte Flair each have 2.2 million followers which is almost triple of what All Elite Wrestling as a brand has. The top women's competitor in AEW who I'd say is Britt Baker has just 339k followers.

Second, you are correct in that Becky and Charlotte could turn up in AEW and it would do nothing for ratings but that's not because of them or an audience unwilling to follow it's because AEW does not have a product that is attractive to anyone except their existing niche audience. The wrestling audience traditionally has never wanted long drawn out wrestling matches with inside references and jokes about wrestlers favourite candy bars, it isn't appealing which is why they've signed CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, Jon Moxley and spent millions more for absolutely zero return.

Third, yes WWE does indeed have a lot of brand recognition but if they didn't enjoy the show they'd tune out which many have done. Alternatively if AEW was as amazing as some make it out to be they would be attracting a new audience and reaching new highs.

Fourth, the part timers I mentioned were moreso iceing on the cake and something AEW couldn't offer. How many A-List wrestling stars can AEW bring to the Turner Network? None. WWE though at any point can bring you Rock, Austin, Taker, Kane, Cena, Triple H, Shawn Michaels etc. They've then got a roster of people like Ronda Rousey, Roman Reigns, Logan Paul, Charlotte Flair, Becky Lynch, AJ Styles, Cody Rhodes, Edge, Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio, Seth Rollins etc etc. Not many in AEW can reach the same value as all those names listed and the ones they do have that can are all 40+ years old (Except Mox) which was my point in my original post.

Five, yes the WWE is now without the person who got them to this level but Stephanie McMahon has been working under her father for over 20 years and would know every aspect of the business, Triple H has 30 years in the business and has worked under Vince for 15-20 and has runs on the board with building a brand already. Compare these two to Tony Khan who just dropped a shit ton of money into a promotion with no experience at all. Who would you stick with?


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

The funny thing is that if she swapped AEW Dynamite with WWE RAW in their fabricated rumor - people would most likely be praising Xero as most would love to see RAW back at two hours.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Sin City Saint said:


> The funny thing is that if she swapped AEW Dynamite with WWE RAW in their fabricated rumor - people would most likely be praising Xero as most would love to see RAW back at two hours.


2 hours really is the sweet spot for a wrestling show.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

we needz da dynamite receipts @The Legit Lioness 

dey look like dis


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> we needz da dynamite receipts @The Legit Lioness
> 
> dey look like dis
> 
> View attachment 131168


*They're contracted through 2023, so I'll have it for you next year! 







*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They're contracted through 2023, so I'll have it for you next year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow.... i wonder if I can keep this thread alive until then


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

AEW going being PG would unironically make their show so much better. 

So many of those lunatics need to be reined in. The plumber especially.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> AEW going being PG would unironically make their show so much better.
> 
> So many of those lunatics need to be reined in. The plumber especially.


*Cornette said he would no longer refer to him as "Plumber Moxley" because a plumber came to his house and he realized how technically skilled and well trained they were, which makes it an insult to plumbers.*


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Irish Jet said:


> AEW going being PG would unironically make their show so much better.
> 
> So many of those lunatics need to be reined in. The plumber especially.


Gotta keep the rating at TV-14 in case Moxley needs to bleed, you never know when he might randomly decide to bleed.

Has anyone else noticed that his excessive bleeding behavior started at the same time he came back from rehab? It seems he may have found a different way to "deal" (or not) with his issues. Dude bleeds every single episode pretty much.


----------



## GDGamer (Dec 1, 2020)

lol this guy is hilarious - AEW does not get ad revenue that is Warner. Warner pays a rights fee for all its properties even the sports one; if they gave AEW ad revenues then why wouldn't AEW take it? Warner ABSOLUTELY CANNOT put all their sports on a streaming platform as the NBA and NHL would sue them. 

This guy is literally a troll who calls himself Zero News.


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

GDGamer said:


> lol this guy is hilarious - AEW does not get ad revenue that is Warner. Warner pays a rights fee for all its properties even the sports one; if they gave AEW ad revenues then why wouldn't AEW take it? Warner ABSOLUTELY CANNOT put all their sports on a streaming platform as the NBA and NHL would sue them.
> 
> This guy is literally a troll who calls himself Zero News.



he has legit WWE sources he just decides to stir the pot


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

jobber77 said:


> he has legit WWE sources he just decides to stir the pot


hi Xero

who is your WWE source?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Hey guyz! This is Xero agin. Have I got a mayjer scup for u!!!! I have it on gud awthawrity atharitty my sorce says that the 'Chibal Chef' Romaine Rains is going to deffend his tittle against The Ruck at Survivoral Seeries this yeer!!!! I prommis to have mor deetayls tommmorrrow!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JasmineAEW said:


> Hey guyz! This is Xero agin. Have I got a mayjer scup for u!!!! I have it on gud awthawrity atharitty my sorce says that the 'Chibal Chef' Romaine Rains is going to deffend his tittle against The Ruck at Survivoral Seeries this yeer!!!! I prommis to have mor deetayls tommmorrrow!!!


nooo wayyyy!

gon make a thread bout dis!


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Prized Fighter said:


> TK going on a spending spree doesn't mean anything. The company is already working at a loss and is banking on the next TV deal and video game to off set it. Also they make more revenue now that they did at the start due to increase merch sales and business partners like Draftkings.


This i find hard to believe. Nobody can predict the next TV deal for any promotion in this business. After all its only few years everyone on IWC were convinced USA would cancel WWE or offer them much lower tv deal (just read the Raw rating thread from 2016/17)

So spending hundreds of millions in the hope that next TV deal is big one is a terrible business model to follow. And who is lending Tony Khan this money. Its not just the biggest recruitment policy in the history of the business over a short period but spending tens of millions on a game and tens of millions on ROH.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

JasmineAEW said:


> Hey guyz! This is Xero agin. Have I got a mayjer scup for u!!!! I have it on gud awthawrity atharitty my sorce says that the 'Chibal Chef' Romaine Rains is going to deffend his tittle against The Ruck at Survivoral Seeries this yeer!!!! I prommis to have mor deetayls tommmorrrow!!!


I spoke with my sources and they can confirm Xero Friends report about "Chibal Chef" Romaine Rains. Below is a picture of some marketing material for Survivor Series.



Spoiler


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562106180075503616


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Legit liar continuing to bomb on this thread


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> hi Xero
> 
> who is your WWE source?


I know the guy is a troll and his aew is made up BS but he has a track record of having some form of insider in the WWE


The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562106180075503616



that has nothing to do with what Xero said in the report my guy

*AEW DONT GET PAID AD MONEY DIRECLTY THATS WHY IT'S BS *


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

Looking back at this thread is going to be interesting


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

24th of august broskis

long time to go

but for the reputation of Xero, and for giving Legit his flowers…. We will persevere


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

200+ page troll thread.

Legit proving himself to be a Legit Troll. Send this womens wrestling mark back to the WWE forum or just everyone disengage and put on ignore.

There’s 3 trolls here that do nothing but spam bullshit;

Legit
HookedonCrack
Mr316

Time to take out the trash.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562106180075503616


You got to learn how to just take an L. That's in no way "breaking news". He's reporting something already reported. Also wasn't the 22nd as promised. Not only all that but he said it was a big story about "Dynamite". This is a story that's not even about AEW but Warner itself, let alone Dynamite itself. Dude's a fool and you just want it to be true so badly.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Legit counting days until TK or Xero tweets


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

CovidFan said:


> You got to learn how to just take an L. That's in no way "breaking news". He's reporting something already reported. Also wasn't the 22nd as promised. Not only all that but he said it was a big story about "Dynamite". This is a story that's not even about AEW but Warner itself, let alone Dynamite itself. Dude's a fool and you just want it to be true so badly.


*If you can't comprehend how major budget cuts at a mother company coincide with his report about Dynamite, it's not even worth my time to explain.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I think this guy created a second account to promote his actual account.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562025375181553664
That's kinda sad.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *If you can't comprehend how major budget cuts at a mother company coincide with his report about Dynamite, it's not even worth my time to explain.*


Well you don't need to explain. He said it'd explicitly be about Dynamite and it wasn't at all. He also said he'd break the news on the 22nd. He didn't 1) break the news or 2) do anything on the 22nd.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *If you can't comprehend how major budget cuts at a mother company coincide with his report about Dynamite, it's not even worth my time to explain.*


He is using a financial report about Warner to speculate on AEW. He isn't reporting anything on his own, it is just speculation. Everyone and their sister knows that Warner is going through budget cuts. He didn't add anything to that conversation. Not to mention, Warner being in debt doesn't confirm anything related to AEW's original contract or ad splits. He can't just speculate and claim it as a report because he claims to have spoken to someone at WBD. He also gave himself an out because his "report" said that WBD was only considering dropping AEW to 1 hour. I don't understand how you can't see that this dude is BSing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

CovidFan said:


> Well you don't need to explain. He said it'd explicitly be about Dynamite and it wasn't at all. He also said he'd break the news on the 22nd. He didn't 1) break the news or 2) do anything on the 22nd.


*Tell me again that you didn't read anything and aren't paying attention:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561534518477176833

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561608115078008833*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Tell me again that you didn't read anything and aren't paying attention:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561534518477176833
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561608115078008833*


fuuucking hell - how did AEW keep ad revenue??

do you think advertisers PAY the programs? People just ring up Seinfled and say 'hey bro - here is a couple of mil to advertise on your program - be sure to pay the tv companies their share'

this is so astoundingly stupid, I feel sorry for anybody believing it

Now.... if its about in-program sponsorships / there might be something - but nobody else picked this up / and we don't know if there is a rev share the other way for those - and I can't see it being 35mil either

in regards with BT sports - they run WWE in the UK, not AEW - so not sure what he is on about

and it is not a jump in logic to say AEW will be on Discovery plus - one can bet good money on it

will you believe anything?

edit> and none of this is the 1 hour / pg rated bombshell

sad


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> edit> and none of this is the 1 hour / pg rated bombshell
> 
> sad


*Keep digging your hole

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561724990373986304*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Keep digging your hole
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561724990373986304*


as a news acc - ‘confirming it’ is…. Wait for it…. Reporting news

backtracking is so sadddd

edit> did he basically admit he has no aew sources here? All his ‘news’ supposedly came from some other news places xD


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Man I kinda hope AEW does end up with a streaming option (that I can also get in Canada). In Canada, all the HBO stuff goes on a service called Crave. If AEW ends up on there, that'd be sick.

Anyway, I think what Xero News is trying to say is that Disney is going to buy WB and we're gonna get Avengers vs Justice League


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> as a news acc - ‘confirming it’ is…. Wait for it…. Reporting news
> 
> backtracking is so sadddd
> 
> edit> did he basically admit he has no aew sources here? All his ‘news’ supposedly came from some other news places xD


*How is it backtracking? He's responding to someone, who just like you, wrongfully assumed his exclusive was shit reported by other sources. The actual exclusive was linked above you.*


Geeee said:


> Man I kinda hope AEW does end up with a streaming option (that I can also get in Canada)
> 
> Anyway, I think what Xero News is trying to say is that Disney is going to buy WB and we're gonna get Avengers vs Justice League


*In all seriousness, Disney taking over DC movies would be the greatest thing to come of this.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *How is it backtracking? He's responding to someone, who just like you, wrongfully assumed his exclusive was shit reported by other sources. The actual exclusive was linked above you.
> 
> In all seriousness, Disney taking over DC movies would be the greatest thing to come of this.*


*bro - where’s the story bro - don’t think nobody noticed that you removed his 1 hr dynamite and pg rating tweets bro. Here he says he got his shit from Discovery direct bro. Where izzit brrooo?*



The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561132837436379138*I'm thinking it's about their TV deal. He said the news comes straight from a Warner executive, and it's NOT MJF related.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561134334928625664*
> ...


simping for Reigns i can forgive

simping for Stardom, i get even while i don’t condone

simping for Cornette… different strokes i can abide

…. Simping for a troll news acc? That is some new lows buddy. This reeks of ‘let me search online for a ”news” opinion that conveniently alignes with all my biases’

Lolzzz


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> bro - where’s the story bro - don’t think nobody noticed that you removed his 1 hr dynamite and pg rating tweets bro. Here he says he got his shit from Discovery direct bro. Where izzit brrooo?


*I didn't remove anything. Now you're just straight up lying. Post screenshots.*


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Well I think AEW going 100% streaming would be amazing!!! Would reach out to the globe that way, not just US. I think WWE to Netflix would be phenomenal also.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I didn't remove anything. Now you're just straight up lying. Post screenshots.*


well... if its REMOVED...

how am i supposed to have screenshots?

but the OP had that bit about Dynamite going down to an hour


----------



## Pecker Wood (Aug 10, 2021)

I dropped an exclusive this morning.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pecker Wood said:


> I dropped an exclusive this morning.


if i read it, will i see peanuts?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well... if its REMOVED...
> 
> how am i supposed to have screenshots?
> 
> but the OP had that bit about Dynamite going down to an hour


*Nothing was removed. The OP hasn't even been edited. Imagine crying about Xero while posting blatant lies. This is the difference between edited and unedited posts.
















*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Nothing was removed. The OP hasn't even been edited. Imagine crying about Xero while posting blatant lies. This is the difference between edited and unedited posts.
> 
> View attachment 131284
> 
> ...


why light mode?

Edit) sorry, it was Hookedonthug




HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561160641485881344
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561163517633466368





HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561378660535324672
> 🤡🤡🤡🤡 like I believe this


doesn’t change that it came from this guy you loveee


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> as a news acc - ‘confirming it’ is…. Wait for it…. Reporting news
> 
> backtracking is so sadddd
> 
> edit> did he basically admit he has no aew sources here? All his ‘news’ supposedly came from some other news places xD


Yeah.....the only one continuing to dig a hole is this legit loser reporting dirtsheets like it's breaking news from tk himself.

How fucking laughable this dude backtracking


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

No 1 hr bois 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563270729311096832
13 pages of nothing

de nada

zero

xero?

hey, at least we had some valuable discussion about all this fake news 

ps) this news from Fightful

/thread? @Firefromthegods


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Shocking.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> No 1 hr bois
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563270729311096832
> ...


I thought taking him off ignore would be an “ok” idea.

As my stories from my past life would suggest, I make bad decisions. At least I can correct this one…


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> No 1 hr bois
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563270729311096832
> ...



@The Legit Lioness you will never live this down


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Legit was wrong about every single thing AGAIN? I'm shocked, shocked I say.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Xero is def gaining attention. Probably not the way she wants though. Oh snap - I just got some breaking news from her grandma (same source as her): 

*Breaking News: AEW To Expand Weekly Programing To Seven Days *

Let Xero take credit for that but wow, we heard it here first.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Legits not going to acknowledge anything. They will simply ignore that they were wrong again and continue to use something else to point fingers. No point in trying. The same people continue to hang themselves.

Xero News has been wrong in the past. They have never been 100% accurate. They have never been any more credible than other places or just as credible. The only reason why they were even brought up was the hate against Fightful and Meltzer. Kind of fitting for Fightful to help squash another false rumor made from another place.


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

Hopefully the rumors being put to bed tanks any worth this dude had


----------

